# 1967 GTO Fuel line



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

My 67 fuel line comes from the rear of the car on the right side of the frame and has a rubber line crossing under the oil pan to the fuel pump on the left. Does this seem correct for a 67?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never seen one like that. All the one's I've sealt with go through the left side of the frame and connect to the fuel pump on the left side of the engine with a short length of rubber line. Some '67's have two lines, both on the left side. The smaller one is fuel return for heavy duty cooling equipped cars. A rubber line under the oil pan is neither stock nor is it safe.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

agreed. I will have to replace the entire length of fuel line as it runs thru the frame in front and along like it should (only on the wrong side) the frame to the tank. Joy!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a fuel line thread with pictures,

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/66-gto-fuel-line-22665/


----------

